# Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze



## riverboy (1. Dezember 2015)

Hallo an alle Boardies !

Wer hat Erfahrung mit nachleuchtende (fluoreszierende) Farbe für die Rutenspitze |kopfkrat.? Egal ob als Spray oder zum Auftragen mit der Pinsel. Muß natürlich wasserfest sein, möglichst lange nachleuchten und am besten bei Tageslicht weiß, nachts grün-gelb leuchtend sein. (finde, daß diese Farben am besten sichtbar sind) und auf keinem Fall das Rutenmaterial irgendwie beschädigen.
Habe schon mit dem Luminous Band von der Firma Jenzi 
http://www.amazon.de/Jenzi-LUMINOUS-TAPE-ROLLE-2-M/dp/B003B3C308
experimentiert. Nach kurzem anleuchten mit der Kopflampe, leuchtet zwar einige Minuten nach,aber das Bandmaterial ist für dünne Rutenspitzen zu dick (unflexibel),löst sich immer wieder von der Rutenspitze und klebt sich an der Schnur. Also keine zufriedenstellende Lösung.

Gruß riverboy


----------



## Fr33 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Mir fallen ad hoc nur Modellbaufarben ein. Revell oder Humboldt sind die bekanntesten. Die haben solche Farben in kleinen Döschen...müsste auf Acrylbasis sein und muss daher am besten überlackiert werden (Epoxy oder Bootslack).


----------



## yukonjack (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

schon mal was von Knicklichtern gehört. Ich würde mir meine Angel nicht mit Farbe versauen.


----------



## Fr33 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Wobei ich Yukon recht gebe... am besten sind halt Knickies geeignet. Und für feine Spitzen dann halt die mini Knicklichter..... das ganze mit Tesa befestigt und das reicht mir eig auch immer aus...


----------



## grubenreiner (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Ich habe fast alle meine Rutenspitzen mit weißer DC-Fix Folie beklebt. Hält seit nem Jahr harten Einsatz bestens, wiegt nix, sieht sauber aus und lässt sich spurenlos entfernen.

http://www.d-c-fix.com/moebel/deko-folien/lack-uni-6224.html

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es auch nachleuchtende DC-Fix gibt. Weiß ist auch bei geringem Restlicht noch top sichtbar. Ansonsten evtl. mal bei Leuchtstickern etc. schauen ob sich was finden lässt.
Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die aber alle immer zu kurz und schwach leuchtend. Wenns wirklich dunkel ist sind Knicklichter bzw. Betalights besser.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Den Versuch habe ich schon durch. Fehlschlag. Auf eine Rutenspitze bringt man nur so wenig Material drauf, dass das keine 2 min. brauchbar nachleuchtet.


----------



## Allround-Angler (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Klugscheißmodus an:
fluoreszierend = Tagesleuchtfarbe, leuchtet unter UV-Licht, bzw. wandelt es in sichtbares Licht um
phosphoreszierend = nach(t)leuchtend

Auch wenn so manche Angelfirma phosphoreszierende Köder als "Fluo"-Köder bezeichnet hat|kopfkrat.


----------



## Kauli11 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Gab es vor ca. 35-40 Jahren in den Köpfen der Posen, die man zum Nachtangeln für Aale verwenden konnte.
Waren geringe Mengen Phosphor enthalten.


----------



## Maxthecat (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Moin !
Es gibt dieses Pulver bei ebay in grün oder auch blau leuchtend zu kaufen . Verschiedene Anbieter mit Preisen von 80 € das Gramm (muss es ja nicht sein ! ) und auch schon 10 gr. für ca. 5,00 € .
Ich habe das zwar nur bei Zifferblättern auf meine Uhren aufgetragen ,leuchtet sehr gut und auch lange .

Einfach etwas Pulver und mit ne paar Tropfen von diesen Revell Klarlack vom Modellbau ( kleine Dose 1,95 € ) zu einer dickeren noch streichbaren Masse anrühren . Das könnte man dann mit Pinsel auf der Spitze des Blanks auftragen . Sollte durch den Klarlack auch wetterfest sein .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## riverboy (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Klugscheißmodus an:
> fluoreszierend = Tagesleuchtfarbe, leuchtet unter UV-Licht, bzw. wandelt es in sichtbares Licht um
> phosphoreszierend = nach(t)leuchtend
> 
> Auch wenn so manche Angelfirma phosphoreszierende Köder als "Fluo"-Köder bezeichnet hat|kopfkrat.


Ob  man es "fluoreszierend" oder "phosphoreszierend" bezeichnet, es geht jetzt nicht um die korrekte Bezeichnung. Wichtig ist, daß es nach einer Beleuchtung mit sichtbarem Licht, z Bsp Kopflampe (nicht mit UV Licht) eine gewisse Zeit nachleuchtet. Ich glaube, daß wurde auch verständlich formuliert #d.
Ich möchte nur die Rutenspitze meiner Spinnrute, bei Dämmerung und Dunkelheit einfach besser sichtbar machen. Deswegen ist die Variante mit Knicklicht nicht die beste....
Eher die Bemalung mit Farben aus dem Modellbau...

Gruß riverboy |wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*



riverboy schrieb:


> Ob  man es "fluoreszierend" oder "phosphoreszierend" bezeichnet, es geht jetzt nicht um die korrekte Bezeichnung. Wichtig ist, daß es nach einer Beleuchtung mit sichtbarem Licht, z Bsp Kopflampe (nicht mit UV Licht) eine gewisse Zeit nachleuchtet. Ich glaube, daß wurde auch verständlich formuliert #d.
> Ich möchte nur die Rutenspitze meiner Spinnrute, bei Dämmerung und Dunkelheit einfach besser sichtbar machen. Deswegen ist die Variante mit Knicklicht nicht die beste....
> Eher die Bemalung mit Farben aus dem Modellbau...
> 
> Gruß riverboy |wavey:




Macht aber schon nen Unterschied ob es Fluo oder Phosphor sein soll. Das eine sind reine Tageslicht-Leuchtfarben (z.B. Posenantenne usw.) und das andere sind halt selbstleuchtende Farben, die nach einem anstrahlen mit Licht halt ne gewisse Zeit nachleuchten.


----------



## schlotterschätt (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Hier ist mal 'ne Produktinfo vom Hersteller:

http://www.leuchtfarbe.net/Produkt-Infos/handel-hersteller

Vielleicht rufst Du bei denen mal an und erkundigst Dich an Ort 
und Stelle was die Dir für Dein Vorhaben empfehlen würden.

http://www.leuchtfarbe.net/epages/63327561.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63327561/Categories/Imprint


|wavey:


----------



## strohmer (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*



riverboy schrieb:


> ....Ich glaube, daß wurde auch verständlich formuliert #d....



Ich glaube, Antworten/Smileys dieser Art fördern nicht gerade die Hilfsbereitschaft. Und ja, der Unterschied ist wichtig.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, ein kleines Beta-Light mit Epoxi, oder UV-Kleber ganz vorne auf der Spitze fix anzubringen. Für verhältnismäßig kurze, im Vergleich zu Feederruten, Spinnruten reicht deren Leuchtkraft grad so aus, um die Rutenspitze noch gut zu sehen und zu verfolgen.


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Na, ich weiss nicht. Die Klebefläche wäre mir zu klein.
Für meine Brandungsrute habe ich 10 mm dicken transparenten Schrumpfschlauch besorgt, 2 Stücke a 3 cm abgeschnibbelt und nach der Demontage des Spitzenrings über die Rute geschubst. Ring wieder festkleben, Knicklicht mit den Schläuchen in Position (je ca 1 cm) bringen und zunächst vorne einschrumpften. Dann hinten etwas Silikonöl auf den Blank und das  hintere Ende Einschrrumpfen und sofort ein Stück zurückschieben, damit man das später als "Überschubhülse" nehmen kann.
Vorteil: hält Bombe, ist leicht flexibal und es verheddert sich nix drum!
Ich muss das gute Stück suchen, aber wenn ich finde, mach ich ein Bild.

Mit dem Phosphorpülvercken habe ich auch Versuche unternommen, aber was man davon an Menge in Farbe/Lack reinbekommt, ist definitiv zu wenig. Das Gläschen VOLL mit dem Zeug (ca 10 mm dick) leuchtet rund 10 - 15 Minuten. Von daher - taucht nich wirklich!


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Oder so:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...r_Operations.jpg/800px-24-Hour_Operations.jpg


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Auch noch eine Basteloption, bei der man an der Rute nichts zu machen braucht.

Eine Leuchtperle mit dem Dremel schlitzen, auf die Rutenspitze klemmen und ggf. mit Heißkleber fixieren.


----------



## riverboy (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Hier ist mal 'ne Produktinfo vom Hersteller:
> 
> http://www.leuchtfarbe.net/Produkt-Infos/handel-hersteller
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tip !
Gruß riverboy |wavey:


----------



## Franky (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Sodele... Ist momentan so ohne Smartphone und Co blöd, aber ich habs geschafft! :q
So sieht das Ganze fertig aus - besser sichtbar als jegliche "passiv" (nach)leuchtende Geschichte...


----------



## Maxthecat (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Moin !
Also das Leuchtpulver (keine Leuchtfarbe ! ) was ich mir vor ca. 2 Jahren bei ebay für'n paar Euro die 20 gr. Tüte gekauft habe leuchtet sehr gut . Man muss da keine großartigen Mengen in den Klarlack einrühren .

Habe gerade nochmal in meiner Uhrenkiste nachgeschaut wo das Döschen mit der vor ca. 1,5 Jahren alten Restmasse vom Leuchtpulver - Lackgemisch drin stand . Kurz angeleuchtet mit Lampe und es strahlt schön hell in grün wie am ersten Tag !

Auf dem Zifferblatt eines Weckers leuchtet es allein nur durch Tageslicht die ganze Nacht durch und ist sehr gut sichtbar .

Der Verkäufer gab die Leuchtzeit mit 12-16 Std. an meine ich noch in Erinnerung zu haben . Ich würde es an deiner Stelle ruhig mal damit versuchen  . Ich werde es bei meinen Posenantennen zum Nachtangeln ebenfalls dort mal anbringen .
LG.
Dieter


----------



## gründler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Ich hohl das mal wieder hoch für Bastler und werdende....

Habe auch mal nen Set mit 15 Super High End Nachleuchtpigmenten gekauft und Feederspitzen damit lackiert.

Einmal hauchdünn nur die Spitze und einmal bißchen mehr und bißchen dicker aufgetragen,das ganze in klaren Nagellack eingerührt. 

Wer so ein Set kauft sollte vorher alle Sorten anleuchten und die am längsten Nachleuchtet dann verwenden.

Die dickere Spitze packte bis jetzt gut 3Std die hauchdünne gute 1 1/2 Std.

#h


----------



## geomas (11. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

^ sehr interessant, danke!


----------



## gründler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Zum Aufladen empfiehlt sich ne UV Led Lampe kosten nicht die Welt,damit Laden sich die Pigmente am besten auf und leuchten am längsten.

Klar man kann auch Knickis nehmen,aber ich teste mal wie das so damit geht,so fällt das fummeln mit Knikis hoffentlich weg.
Mit der Leuchtkraft/Dauer bin ich schon mal sehr zufrieden.

#h


----------



## geomas (11. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*



gründler schrieb:


> Zum Aufladen empfiehlt sich ne UV Led Lampe kosten nicht die Welt,damit Laden sich die Pigmente am besten auf und leuchten am längsten.
> 
> Klar man kann auch Knickis nehmen,aber ich teste mal wie das so damit geht,so fällt das fummeln mit Knikis hoffentlich weg.
> Mit der Leuchtkraft/Dauer bin ich schon mal sehr zufrieden.
> ...



Danke nochmals. Eine Nachleucht-Behandlung wäre interessant für meine Swingtips, da ich mit den bisher probierten Knicklichthaltern nicht glücklich werde.

Und zur Leuchtdauer: mir persönlich reicht es vollkommen, wenn ich die Angelzeit nach Einbruch der Dämmerung um 1-2h verlängern kann. „Echtes Nachtangeln” ist nicht so meins.


----------



## gründler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Man kann damit alles mögliche Lacken....Untergrund Weiß ist vom Vorteil.

Aber es gibt verschiedene Sorten,einmal teure gute die sehr gut Leuchten und welche die net so gut sind.

Habe 15 x 20gr gekriegt in Rot Lila Gelb Grün.....vorher getestet welches am besten usw.und dann in Nagellack gekippt,vor jedem auftragen die Flasche schütteln,da sich die Pigmente auf dem Boden der Flasche absetzen.

|wavey:


----------



## geomas (11. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*



gründler schrieb:


> Man kann damit alles mögliche Lacken....Untergrund Weiß ist vom Vorteil.
> 
> Aber es gibt verschiedene Sorten,einmal teure gute die sehr gut Leuchten und welche die net so gut sind.
> 
> ...



Lieferung aus China oder hier in D geordert? Falls Du eine konkrete Empfehlung hast: her damit ;-) Danke.


----------



## gründler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Bei ebay aus Bayern irgendwo.... achte darauf das es Strontiumaluminat ist, das sind die neuen High Tech Pigmente und besser wie die alten.

Wo du das kaufst bleibt dir überlassen gibt es bei vielen Anbietern.

|wavey:


----------



## knutwuchtig (12. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

handelsname luminova


----------



## Kochtopf (12. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Wieso Nagellack als Träger? Einfach weil da?


----------



## gründler (12. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wieso Nagellack als Träger? Einfach weil da?



Das bleibt euch überlassen was ihr da nehmt,ich hab Nagellack genommen weil Pinsel dran und schnell und einfach ohne großes gepansche angerührt.Und man es einfacher wieder abkriegt wie zb Epoxy.

|wavey:


----------



## fischbär (16. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Hat jemand einen Link zu "dem guten Zeug"? Bei Ebay gibt es dutzende Anbieter und es ist völlig unklar, wer da welche Qualität anbietet.


----------



## gründler (16. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Ja direkt links wurden hier neuerdings gelöscht....und mein Set steht leider nicht mehr drin.

Gib bei Ebay Strontiumaluminat ein das ist das gute wie in meinen Bildern zu sehen.

#h


----------



## Mikesch (16. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Akute Fischtoxizität: LC50(96h): 6.8 mg/L


----------



## Kochtopf (16. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*



mikesch schrieb:


> Akute Fischtoxizität: LC50(96h): 6.8 mg/L



Du sollst es auf die Rutenspitze und nicht ins Futter kippen


----------



## fischbär (16. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Wo kommt denn der Wert her? Strontium ist genau wie Alu wenig toxisch und die Verbindung noch viel weniger.


----------



## Mikesch (16. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Ist schon klar.
Aber wenn man das Datenblatt dazu gelesen hat, möchte ich es nicht in meinen 4 Wänden selbst verarbeiten.

EG-Sicherheitsdatenblatt:
https://www.flume.de/media/files/documents/0000003846.pdf


----------



## fischbär (17. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Hochgradig dubios. Was an diesem Stoff soll denn derart giftig sein? LD 50 von über 2g/kg und dann Fischgift im mg Bereich? Da ist irgendwas faul. Evtl. Verwendet eine Sorte irgendeinen kupferhaltigen Farbstoff etc.


----------



## fischbär (18. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Also das hier klingt gut, taugt aber für den Zweck nicht:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B010TH9GGM/

Viel zu duster.

Nachtrag: hat jemand schonmal versucht diese Tritumgaslichtquellen zu verwenden? Davon könnte man ja eine an die Spitze kleben:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1-5-6mm-DIY-1-ST-CKE-Tritiumgas-Rohr-Licht-15-Jahre-tech-Produkte-EDC-Multi/32840542726.html


----------



## fischbär (18. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Ich habe mich mal belesen und vermute, dass die Dinger nicht legal sind. Von daher werde ich es mal lassen, die zu bestellen...


----------



## fischbär (23. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Ich habe jetzt mal diverse Sachen probiert. Die Farbe die Plotterstar über Ebay verkauft ist die bislang hellste. Man könnte sich anhand des Preises aber auch überlegen solche Ni-Glow Sticks aus dem Tauchsport zu kaufen und da das Pulver rauszuholen. Die kosten teilweise nur 3,50 Euro und haben eine ebenso helle Farbe drin.


----------



## Minimax (23. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Vielleicht ists etwas offtopic und nicht von unmittelbarem praktischen Nutzen:
 Beim Schmökern bin ich auf das Zitat einer Bauanleitung für eine Leuchtpose von Robert Howlett ("Angler´s sure Guide") gestossen, es handelt sich um einen Schwanenkiel mit einem
 kleinen transparenten Fach in der Spitze, das 1-2 Glühwürmchen aufnehmen soll- das war 1706!


----------



## fischbär (23. April 2018)

*AW: Nachleuchtende-(fluoreszierende Farbe) für Rutenspitze*

Hehe, geil!


----------



## rule270 (18. Oktober 2018)

riverboy schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Boardies !
> 
> Wer hat Erfahrung mit nachleuchtende (fluoreszierende) Farbe für die Rutenspitze |kopfkrat.? Egal ob als Spray oder zum Auftragen mit der Pinsel. Muß natürlich wasserfest sein, möglichst lange nachleuchten und am besten bei Tageslicht weiß, nachts grün-gelb leuchtend sein. (finde, daß diese Farben am besten sichtbar sind) und auf keinem Fall das Rutenmaterial irgendwie beschädigen.
> Habe schon mit dem Luminous Band von der Firma Jenzi
> ...


----------



## rule270 (18. Oktober 2018)

y
Ich nehme ein kleines Knicklicht das ich nit Tesafilm an die Spitze der Rute wickle. es hält die Nacht und du musst nichts machen keine Farbe usw. Hält sicher.
Wenn Du leuchtfarbe verwenden möchtest musst Du weiß grundieren. Mit Leuchtfarbe ( Revel _  Modellbaushop)bepinseln. Die leuchtfarbe sollte mit Klarlack versiegelt werden. Ich bin für das Knicklicht.
LG
Rudi


----------

